

User Onboarding Podcast with Samuel Hulick - codercraig
http://www.referralsaasquatch.com/saasquatchradio-episode-2-samuel-hulick-user-onboarding-guru/

======
codercraig
Key Insights

Mailchimp – Show your users the value of your product right away. Create a
human and memorable product experience.

Basecamp – Pre-fill content to give users your product ‘aha’ moment when they
sign up.

Wistia – Onboarding should never stop. Create educational content and show
your users how to become power users.

Read more: [http://www.referralsaasquatch.com/saasquatchradio-
episode-2-...](http://www.referralsaasquatch.com/saasquatchradio-
episode-2-samuel-hulick-user-onboarding-guru/)

